# NYPD Nissan Altima



## lucian758 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Sad.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Sad.



Why?


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

cool


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

DzD1358 said:


> Why?


A police department using a foreign car when we have a better hybrid right here:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Technically through the car is built in America in Georgia so its not that bad. Could be worse you could have no big car companies.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> A police department using a foreign car when we have a better hybrid right here:


^^Most of Hawaii's new modern police vehicles are foreign cars (Toyota Camry, Toyota Highlander, Nissan Altima, Infiniti G35 etc..) maybe because its cheaper import cars from Japan than Detroit eh? Though we do have some new aggressive Dodge Charger which I love and hope to have a good amount of them in our police fleet. Crown Victoria are still the based for our fleet but are getting replaced quickly.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

icracked said:


> ^^Most of Hawaii's new modern police vehicles are foreign cars (Toyota Camry, Toyota Highlander, Nissan Altima, Infiniti G35 etc..) maybe because its cheaper import cars from Japan than Detroit eh? Though we do have some new aggressive Dodge Charger which I love and hope to have a good amount of them in our police fleet. Crown Victoria are still the based for our fleet but are getting replaced quickly.


Technically none of cars aren't infact 'imported' they'll be built in American Factories by Americans but the thing on the front will say Nissan or Toyota. If they were imported from Japan you'd have the steering wheel on the correct side of the car.


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

He Named Thor said:


> A police department using a foreign car when we have a better hybrid right here:


You do know that the Ford Fusion Hybrid is assembled in Hermosillo, Mexico, right?
The Altima is more "American" than the Fusion.
:lol:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Why in the hell is U.S. police department using foreign vehicles? Not cool. 

I felt the same way when Austin Police Department started using BMW's instead of Harley Davidsons.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

andysimo123 said:


> Technically none of cars aren't infact 'imported' they'll be built in American Factories by Americans but the thing on the front will say Nissan or Toyota. If they were imported from Japan you'd have the steering wheel on the correct side of the car.


Many cars are shipped to the U.S. from Japanese automakers on the left side.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

zivan56 said:


> You do know that the Ford Fusion Hybrid is assembled in Hermosillo, Mexico, right?
> The Altima is more "American" than the Fusion.
> :lol:


On something like this it's about the name on the front. Having the government supporting a French/Japanese company over an American company is a damned shame.

Actually, seeing as how the Federal Government currently owns them anyway, why not use Chevy Malibu Hybrids?


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

icracked said:


> Many cars are shipped to the U.S. from Japanese automakers on the left side.


Nearly all Japanese cars sold by Japanese dealers ships are built in the USA. The only cars that aren't include most Lexus models and the G35(Nissan skylines have always been built in Japan) because they are built in alot smaller numbers and are more expensive. Honda have 13 plants, Nissan have 3 and Toyota have 7 in the USA producing a hell of a parts and cars.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

andysimo123 said:


> Nearly all Japanese cars sold by Japanese dealers ships are built in the USA. The only cars that aren't include most Lexus models and the G35(Nissan skylines have always been built in Japan) because they are built in alot smaller numbers and are more expensive. Honda have 13 plants, Nissan have 3 and Toyota have 7 in the USA producing a hell of a parts and cars.


A few Midsize cars, most of the large cars (Avalon, Maxima), and trucks anyway. Most of the small cars and "upscale" branded cars (Acura, Lexus, Infiniti) are imported. 


Ford alone has ~41 plants in the U.S. alone though.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

He Named Thor said:


> A few Midsize cars, most of the large cars (Avalon, Maxima), and trucks anyway. Most of the small cars and "upscale" branded cars (Acura, Lexus, Infiniti) are imported.
> 
> 
> Ford alone has ~*41 plants in the U.S. alone though. *


Hence why Ford is in the Shit.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

andysimo123 said:


> Hence why Ford is in the Shit.


Are they though? Ford's doing pretty well (in this economy anyway). GM isn't, but to blame that on just having too many plants would be stupid.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> A police department using a foreign car when we have a better hybrid right here:


Thanks, now i see. To tell the true,i like design of Ford more than Nissan.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

He Named Thor said:


> Are they though? Ford's doing pretty well (in this economy anyway). GM isn't, but to blame that on just having too many plants would be stupid.


How can they be doing pretty well, when they have had to shut down 14 plants, sack 11,000 workers, a huge of amount of its suppliers have gone bust and it posted a $1.4 Loss for the 1st quarter. The fact is alot of these car companies are too big and they produce too many cars, having too many plants must clearly be a big problem if there plan is to shut them down to get back into profit as defined by Fords 'The Way Forward' plan.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

andysimo123 said:


> How can they be doing pretty well, when they have had to shut down 14 plants, sack 11,000 workers, a huge of amount of its suppliers have gone bust and it posted a $1.4 Loss for the 1st quarter. The fact is alot of these car companies are too big and they produce too many cars, having too many plants must clearly be a big problem if there plan is to shut them down to get back into profit as defined by Fords 'The Way Forward' plan.


Toyota is laying off people, closing plants, posting losses, and having suppliers go bankrupt. WAKE UP. This economy is seriously hurting car manufacturers. 

Ford though, unlike GM, Chrysler, and every mainstream Japanese and Euro brand, hasn't needed government support though to keep going. They also have a firm plan and have been producing vehicles that reviewers love. 

They are on a roll.


Do you really, honestly, believe though that to get back to profit they will have to close so many plants that they'll have as many in the U.S. as the foreign makes? Seriously, Ford alone will still have at least double the number of plants that any of the Japanese makes have here.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

He Named Thor said:


> Toyota is laying off people, closing plants, posting losses, and having suppliers go bankrupt. WAKE UP. This economy is seriously hurting car manufacturers.
> 
> Ford though, unlike GM, Chrysler, and every mainstream Japanese and Euro brand, hasn't needed government support though to keep going. They also have a firm plan and have been producing vehicles that reviewers love.
> 
> ...


Ford $8 Billion Loan from the US Government.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/business/24auto.html 

No car maker is on a roll.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

andysimo123 said:


> Ford $8 Billion Loan from the US Government.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/business/24auto.html
> 
> No car maker is on a roll.


That's different. That's a "use this to research more fuel efficient car" loan. It's not at all close to the "Use this to not die" "loans" that Chrysler and GM got. 

In this case the government is using the money to prod the companies into building more fuel efficient vehicles. Something they might not have been inclined to do if gas prices stay low. 


The NYPD replacing the bulk of their fleet with Nissans is still blasphemous though.


----------



## hrothunder (Jun 26, 2009)

He Named Thor said:


> The NYPD replacing the bulk of their fleet with Nissans is still blasphemous though.


Agreed. Lots of the Springfield, MO area cars are being replaced with Dodge Chargers. I believe they are more fuel efficient than the various cars previously being used, while still being able to ram the hell out of a criminal's car if they need to.

http://www.allpar.com/squads/police-cars/charger.html


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

He Named Thor said:


> That's different. That's a "use this to research more fuel efficient car" loan. It's not at all close to the "Use this to not die" "loans" that Chrysler and GM got.
> 
> In this case the government is using the money to prod the companies into building more fuel efficient vehicles. Something they might not have been inclined to do if gas prices stay low.
> 
> ...


It might be different but its by no means something to boast about. If Ford we're doing so well, they wouldn't need a massive loan to build new cars and re-equip their factories. There sales have dropped like everyone elses and they are using a loan like everyone else. Just because they the loan they took out is partly different doesn't mean that level of shit is better than GMs level of shit. No car company is on a roll. They are all feeling the shit. The American car companies are the ones who have been hit hardest. GM has been kicked in the teeth.

I don't think its bad as you lot go on about because the car in question has been built in Smyrna, Tennessee since 1993. Its an American-Japanese built car.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

andysimo123 said:


> It might be different but its by no means something to boast about. If Ford we're doing so well, they wouldn't need a massive loan to build new cars and re-equip their factories. There sales have dropped like everyone elses and they are using a loan like everyone else. Just because they the loan they took out is partly different doesn't mean that level of shit is better than GMs level of shit. No car company is on a roll. They are all feeling the shit. *The American car companies are the ones who have been hit hardest.* GM has been kicked in the teeth.
> 
> I don't think its bad as you lot go on about because the car in question has been built in Smyrna, Tennessee since 1993. Its an American-Japanese built car.


All the more reason for the government to be supporting our own companies.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't like the Altima in its police car avatar one bit.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually now I'm surprised they're using them at all. Those aren't set up for police duty. They aren't even column shift, which is usually a requirement for Police vehicles in the U.S. 

This is going to turn into another "our cars aren't meant for that" fiasco, like the Prius taxis.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> They aren't even column shift, which is usually a requirement for Police vehicles in the U.S.


 That's one regulation I've never heard of - most I've heard of regulate paint job, lights, hardware and other equipment...

I figure if the NYPD really MUST use the Altima it should be for community relations, school resource officers, etc, or maybe auxiliary police. With a top speed of only 113mph it would be the cream of the crap in a police chase (which is why they have the Dodge Charger) and as a hybrid it isn't as likely to be a reliable vehicle as the Crown Vic or the Charger.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice, I'd expect Ferrari's for NYC lol.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> Nice, I'd expect Ferrari's for NYC lol.


Not when they easily cost as much as $200,000 each and get gas mileage in the single digits... hno: Maaaaybe a singe unmarked unit for very special purposes but not likely at all.


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> Nice, I'd expect Ferrari's for NYC lol.


I believe the Italian Highway police possess a few. The German Highway possess Porches and the Japanese Highway possess the Nissan Skyline GTRs with the MOD chip OFF.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

nerdly_dood said:


> That's one regulation I've never heard of - most I've heard of regulate paint job, lights, hardware and other equipment...
> 
> I figure if the NYPD really MUST use the Altima it should be for community relations, school resource officers, etc, or maybe auxiliary police. With a top speed of only 113mph it would be the cream of the crap in a police chase (which is why they have the Dodge Charger) and as a hybrid it isn't as likely to be a reliable vehicle as the Crown Vic or the Charger.


It isn't really a regulation, just something that police departments tend to demand out of police-spec vehicles. Even the Charger has a Police-only column shifter. 

This way when they mount all of their equipment in the car, it doesn't get in the way of the gear shifter.

I don't think high-speed pursuits matter much in NYC police cars. They probably won't be well suited to the rigors of police duty though, which is why I mentioned the Prius cab fiasco, where Toyota sent an angry letter explaining that the Prius wasn't meant for taxi service and that installing a cage was dangerous etc. I forsee the same thing happening with these Altimas, though chances are the maintainence costs will be outrageous and the NYPD will replace them with Crown Vics again before Nissan writes a letter.

Speaking of cop cars I wonder; If the Commodore does change brands to be sold as a Chevy here, will we get a police version?


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

I surely hope we can get a Commodore police car here, hopefully as a redesigned Impala. The current Impala is a good police car to be sure, but although it handles better than the Crown Vic, it isn't as powerful. I'm sure that if the Commodore is rebadged as an Impala it'll be significantly more powerful than the current version, and hopefully it'll get a substantial facelift, cause the current one is, quite frankly, boring. (The Y2K-2005 version is much better IMO, but Wikipedia says that the current design will go til 2013... hopefully they'll add smoke-lens headlights like the previous version had along the way sometime, that'll be a significant improvement)


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like the way this Nissan looks. I wonder what cops think about driving those cars.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

pixel2008 said:


> I don't like the way this Nissan looks. I wonder what cops think about driving those cars.


I agree, the previous generation looks better imo (2002-2006)


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

What is it with Americans and high-speed chases? Just so you're aware, it would surprise me if an average cop's job is more than 0.1% occupied with chases, let alone high-speed chases over 113mph.

If there would be a high-speed chase needed, they'd just call in back-up from faster cars. Besides, it would be way too dangerous to try to stop a person at 113mph with any car manoeuvre anyway, so there'd be no use at all of being able to drive faster. In a city (we're talking about NY here), it would surprise me if anyone actually manages to get that speed without crashing into anything. So for the city centre where you can hardly drive any faster than 40mph anyway, this car would be perfect.

About the model: not quite American-looking indeed. It doesn't look aggressive enough for that. Let them try out the car though, if it fails you can at least say "Told you so.".

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Tri-ring said:


> I believe the Italian Highway police possess a few. The German Highway possess Porches and the Japanese Highway possess the Nissan Skyline GTRs with the MOD chip OFF.


Italians have "only" 2 Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 and AFAIK Germans don't have a single Porsche (they used to, but not anymore).


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

They should use Evos like the British Police. I think the Altima is just to diversify the fleet, I doubt every NYPD car will be replaced by a Altima. Whats wrong with having a Japanese car in a US police fleet? A British police fleet is very diversified and not just Jaguars or Vauxhalls. I suppose Altimas are cheaper than Fusions but I think the Fusion is more police-like.


----------



## bluemeansgo (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the RCMP in Canada have a no-chase policy over a certain speed. It just endangers too many lives. They'd sooner radio for a chopper and set up a road block. Choppers are much quicker.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

American version of some cars are looking so cool


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

the cops don't look very agressive in the Altima. 

I have a feeling that this is a public image thing. They'll probably try it and then determine that the trial has failed and the go back to Ford/GM/Dodge for more of the old stuff. 

Toronto did the same with their fire engines.


----------



## afgeo (Dec 28, 2009)

The precinct across the street from my home (68th) has had one of these (marked) for a few months now and the officers seem to be fairly happy with it. The seat cushions have been modified to be more flat because the stock ones had sides that pushed the officers' holsters/sidearms into their sides making for very painful tours. The Altimas come with built-in NYPD laptops and their lighting/siren switches are out of the way, so they don't require steering column gear shifters. The vehicle my pricinct has does not have a cage though. They say it'd probably be too tight for them with one. However, many of their vehicles don't have the cages.

Overall, New Yorkers love their Nissans. NYC is the top market in the country for them. Why? I don't know. In the past they've been considered status symbols among certain groups of New Yorkers due to the higher sticker price over comparable US built vehicles and even Toyotas/Hondas. Not as much anymore, after the popularity of BMW and VW.

Anyway, I'm wondering... why was the Altima chosen for the trial and not the Toyota Camry Hybrid, which is clearly more roomy, more reliable, just as safe and uses the same exact hybrid system (Nissan purchases Toyota's hybrid drives for their Altimas?) Why isn't the Chevy Malibu being tested? These vehicles have more head, hip and leg room in front and back than the Altima, all indicators being important for a police officer. 

Also, why isn't the NYPD taking advice from taxi fleet operators? All three vehicles operate in the NYC cab fleet in large numbers, dealing with all the difficulties of city driving, 24hr operation, multiple non-owner operators, and passenger abuse? The taxi operations are perfect test beds! Cops caring about what taxi drivers think could also do some good for their PR among the yellow drivers!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> A police department using a foreign car when we have a better hybrid right here:





He Named Thor said:


> All the more reason for the government to be supporting our own companies.



Uhm...not protectionism?


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

UD2 said:


> the cops don't look very agressive in the Altima.


thats why the cops need the Nissan Skyline GT_r R34


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

simcard said:


> thats why the cops need the Nissan Skyline GT_r R34


Yes but that car is illegal because it hasn't been tested for US emissions requirements. That's why we have the Dodge Charger, which is actually big enough for police work. And although the Ford Fusion is probably a little small for the job I think it would look great as a cop car.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

the cops need to buy some minis so they can chase small time purse thieves down flights of stairs.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

7freedom7 said:


> Uhm...not protectionism?


Having the government purchase vehicles from companies that serve it, protectionist? Not really. 

Forcing foreign competition out of the country after copying their technology, protectionist? You'd better believe it.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Having the government purchase vehicles from companies that serve it, protectionist? Not really.
> 
> Forcing foreign competition out of the country after copying their technology, protectionist? You'd better believe it.


Encouraging domestic development, protectionist ? Not really.
Openly declaring the clause Buy________, protectionist ? You'd better believe it.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

nerdly_dood said:


> Yes but that car is illegal because it hasn't been tested for US emissions requirements. That's why we have the Dodge Charger, which is actually big enough for police work. And although the Ford Fusion is probably a little small for the job I think it would look great as a cop car.


Whats wrong with the emmisions of a Skyline Gtr? a dodge Charger is fast but nowhere as good as the police car pictured below. A ford fusion may look great, but not as good as the car below, which even the crimminals with fear and respect.



Perennial Quest said:


> Abu Dhabi's new Nissan GT-R (pics from autoblog.it):


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Get Smart said:


> Whats wrong with the emmisions of a Skyline Gtr? a dodge Charger is fast but nowhere as good as the police car pictured below. A ford fusion may look great, but not as good as the car below, which even the crimminals with fear and respect.


How exactly does fast equal good for police work? I should think there are many other factors to consider. Parts cost, rear seating areas, trunk space, pit-maneuver capabilities, etc.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

snow is red said:


> Encouraging domestic development, protectionist ? Not really.
> Openly declaring the clause Buy________, protectionist ? You'd better believe it.


Fine, let's do exactly what you Chinese are doing:

-Any chinese company that wants to sell products in the United States must first hook up with an American company, and their product must be manufactured in the United States.
-Should sales of these Chinese products make up more than 40% of the market, the companies will be fined heavily and/or banned from the market altogether. 
-We reserve the right to halt any imports for whatever reason we see fit. 
-We will no longer accept any lawsuit from a foreign firm against a domestic one for copyright infringement. Hell, we'll even encourage companies to copy stuff. 

Don't like it? Too bad, our economy is in an economic downturn and we need to foster job growth.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Fine, let's do exactly what you Chinese are doing:
> 
> -Any chinese company that wants to sell products in the United States must first hook up with an American company, and their product must be manufactured in the United States.
> -Should sales of these Chinese products make up more than 40% of the market, the companies will be fined heavily and/or banned from the market altogether.
> ...



First point .

Reply : China is the only country doing it ? And at least the American cars that cannot sell well in even your own country and other countries, are doing well in China. How many countries in Asia happily allow car imports flow freely into the country without a heavy tariffs ? And in how many Asian countries can American cars do well in term of sale, even if they are built locally ? 

Second point.

Reply : I never heard about any foreign companies with 40% market share, get banned in China. 75% of China car market is dominated by foreign brands. Boeing and Intel don't play dirty to create market monopoly against rivals ? 

Third point.

Reply : China does slap tariffs and anti-dumping duties on foreign goods when the foreign countries slap tariffs and anti-dumping duties on Chinese goods first and also when complaints received from domestic firms.

Last point.

Reply : In the past, it was true that Chinese court always judged in favour of domestic companies but things are changing, there are already a number of foreign firms winning lawsuits in China against domestic firms, including software piracy. Didn't Microsoft just win a massive piracy case in China around August or something. The progress made in Chinese laws regarding IP rights is slow but at least it is going forward.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

bastards made a popo-car out of my whip! :mad2:

i have a coupe of the same make.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not surprised here. We have a few Subaru Legacy GT police cars here in WA state and there are some Saab police cars in Colorado, too. Even though, we are getting more and more Dodge Charger police cars popping up in Seattle metro area.

On the other note, my friends and I rented a 2009 Nissan Altima with a 2.5 liter 4 cylinder mated to a CVT. It has plenty of power with 4 people including me and full load of cargo in the trunk. We tackled a lot of mountains and high elevation passes and even went to 100 mph, too!


----------



## Professor X (Dec 20, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> Why in the hell is U.S. police department using foreign vehicles? Not cool.


*Very cool*, I say, since they're built here already. Also, most of these Japanese cars have fast engines already (most are used in street racing in Japan and in North America), so they don't have to ask the manufacturer to make the engines fast so that they can catch a speeder or a perp. Give up your American exceptionalism and your chauvinism and just go with the flow.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

And also the fact Japanese cars are the *most used* throughout the world. Toyota has become the *standard auto brand*.


----------



## Professor X (Dec 20, 2008)

Manila-X said:


> And also the fact Japanese cars are the *most used* throughout the world. Toyota has become the *standard auto brand*.


Toyota's Camry (Crown) is also the taxicab, police car, fire marshal's car, transit supervisor's car, and general government services car in Japan, Asia and many other countries.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Professor X said:


> Toyota's Camry (Crown) is also the taxicab, police car, fire marshal's car, transit supervisor's car, and general government services car in Japan, Asia and many other countries.


The Toyota Camry is different from The Toyota Crown. Though Nissan, Mitsubishi and to some extent Mazda are also used as service vehicles around Japan and Asia.

But here in The Philippines, The *Toyota Corolla* is the standard vehicles especially for those used in service though we have a different model such as Altis and Vios. And I'm sure The Corolla is much used as a service vehicle compared to The Camry.

As with Toyota, this is much common with service vehicles around Asia, Africa and Oceania. 

With The NYPD, it is interesting on why the department chose Nissan especially The Altima. Thoughh it also use Toyota vehicles such as The Prius.

Nevertheless, the standard patrol car for The NYPD or even any police department across North America would still be either Ford Crown Victoria or Chevrolet Impala.


----------



## Professor X (Dec 20, 2008)

Manila-X said:


> The Toyota Camry is different from The Toyota Crown. Though Nissan, Mitsubishi and to some extent Mazda are also used as service vehicles around Japan and Asia.
> 
> But here in The Philippines, The *Toyota Corolla* is the standard vehicles especially for those used in service though we have a different model such as Altis and Vios. And I'm sure The Corolla is much used as a service vehicle compared to The Camry.
> 
> ...


But it seems that the NYPDi s not beginning to give a rat's ass about any of the North American cars (with the exception of this car), possibly because of the fact that the Altima has a fast engine and can be tuned to be fast, plus that fact that they're made here and are North American according to NAFTA.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

April-23_9 by Alex Budovsky, on Flickr


----------

